# Liberty LE-51As, sewage ejectors



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

What does everyone use for lift pumps? I have been using the Liberty LE-51A or sometimes LE-41 for about ten years with no problems. Lately though I (and one other local plumber) have been having these ghost float switch issues. It’s only 2 or 3 pumps that I know of, but it’s been persistent and almost impossible to recreate. Same thing every time, the homeowner will discover the pump is not working, then either unplug the float and plug the pump in directly, or shake the discharge, and the pump will kick on and empty the crock.

The issue is almost impossible to recreate, and in one instance the other plumber replaced the pump and the problems persisted. He actually hired us to come over and give a second opinion, I did a thorough inspection and found nothing wrong, this was in a fairly new crock as well. In the past the Liberty float switches have been bulletproof, but when they go bad they completely die. These float switches are new(ish), so I don’t know if Liberty has a defective batch of float switches or if it’s just a fluke. Anyone else having any issues?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

The reliability went way down when they switched to mechanical float switches. Something about defective microswitches or whatnot.

I prefer the SJE Rhombus Junior Single switches. They still use mercury contacts and are quite durable.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We use Zoeller float switches which are rebranded Sje Rhombus.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> The reliability went way down when they switched to mechanical float switches. Something about defective microswitches or whatnot.
> 
> I prefer the SJE Rhombus Junior Single switches. They still use mercury contacts and are quite durable.


Those are only rated for 5amps so you can't series wire them with a pump. I hope you're using control boxes or at least a contactor.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The SJE Rombus switch is probably the best on the market...
We have just been buying the zoeller sewage pump only with no switch-- pump only
and been clamping that SJE switch on the 2 inch pipe.... as long as you drill a good
sized hole down low by the pump these seem to last a hell of a long time...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ............... as long as you drill a good
> sized hole down low by the pump these seem to last a hell of a long time...


Do you also aim it at the float so it blasts the grease globs off? I do


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Those are only rated for 5amps so you can't series wire them with a pump. I hope you're using control boxes or at least a contactor.


Just a statement in general. I use appropriate parts for the application at hand. Most of the time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Just a statement in general. I use appropriate parts for the application at hand. Most of the time.



Oh yeah sure! We know what you're really like


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I installed an LE-50 series today, it came with an SJE Rhombus float attached.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I installed an LE-50 series today, it came with an SJE Rhombus float attached.


 Quite often they will come with an SJE Rhombus alarm box as well.


----------

